

Chat apps now more popular than SMS worldwide - stanleydrew
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57581830-94/chat-apps-now-more-popular-than-sms-worldwide/

======
bosky101
here's a tribute to those who made it possible from the team at Verbs.im &
Appetite.io

<http://appetite.io/a/ab3f7e07> (links to an iphone home screen with 20+
messaging apps)

